# Correction on the Jow Ga vs TKD



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2017)

It was brought to my attention that the "TKD" guy didn't look much like a TKD so I went back and double checked.  Here's the correction.  This guy is the TKD guy and not the other one.  Sorry about the shaky camera.  I can't remember who was filming that day. 

By the way I'm not trying to hit them with my punches.  It was the first time that I've used my long fist techniques outside of the school so I wanted to make sure they could read enough of the punch so that they can protect themselves.


----------



## JR 137 (Nov 10, 2017)

During the non-Blair Witch Project parts, he looked like he was using TKD.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2017)

So what was the background of the guy in your original video?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 10, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> During the non-Blair Witch Project parts, he looked like he was using TKD.


ha ha ha.. accurate.  I tried to stabalize it but it was just too much movement in the video.  I should have gotten him his contact information because for some reason people don't kick at me often so I don't get a lot of chance to work on my kick defense and counters.  He was more than happy to kick me.



Tony Dismukes said:


> So what was the background of the guy in your original video?


The guy in the original video had a background in Shotokan Karate, Silat, and Capoeria.  He says he studied 8 different systems and got to the mastery level of  5.  I know he has done Sanda and kickboxing but I don't know to what extent. He's the guy with the long hair at the 1:02 mark.


----------

